# Toyota AE86 revival?



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

If this is true, I'll be getting a new car in 2009.

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/08/01/rumoured-new-ae86-more-details/


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I loved the Old AE's.


----------



## MickeyFouse (Feb 7, 2009)

Toyota can’t cross the safety line too much. Emissions and safety regulations have changed in the past 20 years; Toyota wont market it as a “drift around your neighbourhood” car because that would be seen as irresponsible. The 4AGE is indeed an eager little engine, but don’t be surprised if it ends up with a Vitz (Yaris) 1.5L.
_________________________
*SPAM REMOVED*


----------



## lAresl (Mar 12, 2009)

I will believe it when I see it in the dealerships. I drive an AE82 and love it being so light. Just like the AE86, I can toss it around but no Rwd.


----------

